
Chinese EV maker Nio dangles ‘zero down payment’ to pursue sales target - jemshenghao
https://kr-asia.com/chinese-ev-maker-nio-rolls-out-a-zero-down-payment-policy-in-shanghai-to-pursuit-annual-sales-target
======
jemshenghao
Super aggressive Chinese EV makers.

